# Where to buy horizontal nylon shears holster?



## NYMedic828 (Sep 21, 2012)

Trying to find an actual quality horizontal holster that doesn't look ridiculous.

I've seen people with nylon ones that usually hold shears/flashlight or multitool.


Anyone have any links for me?


----------



## BoogieDownMedic (Sep 21, 2012)

Leather:
http://www.amazon.com/Prestige-Medi...R-HOLSTER/dp/B000P8G6WS/ref=pd_sxp_grid_i_1_2

Nylon:
http://www.amazon.com/Raine-Horizontal-EMT-Pouch/dp/B000PZVU6S/ref=pd_sxp_grid_i_2_1


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 21, 2012)

I saw the second one when I searched but I didn't think it would fit a 2" duty belt? Looks too thin?


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 23, 2012)

it will fit.  I have it on mine.  

the straps that you use to attach it to your belt are adjustable


----------



## Bullets (Sep 28, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I saw the second one when I searched but I didn't think it would fit a 2" duty belt? Looks too thin?



the belt loops are hook and loop fasteners. I have it on my bunker belt


----------

